# ALU con 2 displays 7 segmentos



## daniels (Abr 7, 2007)

como puedo conectarle 2 displays de 7 segmentos a la salida de una ALU?
entiendo que para cada display necesito un 7447 pero cada decoder tiene
4 entradas, si uso dos decoders serian 8 entradas y la ALU solo me da
4 salidas, como le puedo hacer?


----------



## mabauti (Abr 7, 2007)

necesitaras un DM74185

ALU > DM74185 > 7447 x 2 > 7segmentos x 2

busca la correspondiente hoja de datos


----------



## Sansho (Abr 14, 2007)

Tengo mas o menos el mismo problema, a partir de la ALU k dispongo la 74LS181, quiero visualizar la salida, como mucho una salida de 5 bits, en unos displays. Segun he ententendido el DM74185 mas los codificadores 7447  se puede hacer¿? a Parte no entiendo muy bien el fncionamiento del DM74185... o comop podria hacaer para visualitzar el resultad ode la ALU?  
Muchas gracias


----------



## yanpol (Jun 5, 2007)

puedes hacer las tablas de verdad y asi implementar un conversor con 4 mux.

Adjunto un archivo q hice que suma 2 palabras de 4 bits y lo muestra en 2 displays 7 segmentos.

La 1º parte es el sumador (tenia q hacerlos con compuertas y no usando el 74283)
La 2º parte te convierte el numero de 5 bits en 2 bcd que son decodificadas por el 7447 para los displays anodo comun.


----------



## tiger (Dic 13, 2010)

hola tengo un problema para realizar la divicion de 4 bits con la compuerata alu (74ls181) utilizando 2 display a mas debe calcular algunas funciones como:
*(-A - -B - 1)
*(A*B)
*((A + 1)(b))


----------

